# Free Newsletter (no CEUs attached)



## Belinda Frisch

TMG Coding News is on temporary hiatus. Thank you.


----------



## Gemini18

Hi Belinda,

Please email a copy.  Thanks.  My email is kasaja1@aol.com

Karen


----------



## KHH

*Free Monthly News Letter*

Also Would Like A Copy Please Emailkhardwick@cmc-sc.com
Thanks


----------



## Dancing Coder

I would like a copy-thanks
kelly.k@wwmedgroup.com


----------



## tetzlaffanne

*Newsletter*

I would also love to have a copy:
tetzlaffanne@yahoo.com 

Thanks!


----------



## LMerhoff

Can you please send me a copy
lisamerhoff@yahoo.com


----------



## dcarr

Sounds like a great resource. Sign me up please  

dcarr@stj.com


----------



## Shelbylynne

Please send me a copy too.  My email is n3ly417@yahoo.com


Thanks!


----------



## dfarris31651

Please sign me up

dfarris31651@cox.net

Thank you!


----------



## RadCoder06

ME TOO! MY EMAIL MIMI1155@COX.NET

THANKS!


----------



## jgreyweatherby

*News Letter*

Please sign me up. My email address is jgw0000@msn.com.
Thanks,
Joyce


----------



## Anna Weaver

*newsletter*

Please add me to your list also! annabweaver@hotmail.com


----------



## shellysk8

*Newsletter*

Please add me to your distribution list.  shelly_l_kubacki@uhc.com

Thanks, Shelly


----------



## MMaldonado

Marvellee said:


> ME TOO! MY EMAIL MIMI1155@COX.NET
> 
> THANKS!


Please send the newsletter to:   maldonado-family@hotmail.com


Thanks...


----------



## aces78rp

Ditto 2of4pastorelli@comcast.net  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pamtienter

Please add me too. bpct@mchsi.com
Thanks! 
Pam Tienter, CPC, CPC-P


----------



## scronkhite

*Free Newsletter*

Please add me to your list.

scronkhite@sunburypc.com

Thanks!


----------



## TinaMarie Smith

*newsletter*

Sounds great!  Please send me a copy!  Love7855@aol.com

Thanks!


----------



## arleneg527

Please send a copy: arlene.green@tenethealth.com


----------



## mash723

I would like a copy too, please.

im_mari723@yahoo.com


Thank you,
Marianne


----------



## cynthiar

Please also send me a copy to car47@earthlink.net
Thank you


----------



## em2177

*Please send me a copy.*

prncs1em@aol.com


----------



## heatherwinters

*Coding*

I would like to review it as well.  Please send an attachment.


----------



## mflora

*Newletter*

I would love to be added to the list. Thanks so much!
m-flora@cox.net


----------



## punkyboo

*Newsletter*

Can you add me to the list too?

kirkwood_pathology@hotmail.com

Thank you!
Kat, CPC


----------



## glenda pearce

Wonderful. Please add me to the list.
Glenda.Pearce@nmhs.net

Thanks


----------



## grahamki

*Newsletter*

*Please add me to the list too ... my email is kmoore@hsc.wvu.edu.

Thank you!*


----------



## claudiacpc

sign me up, too! thank you, Claudia
claudiacpc@charter.net


----------



## sugargirl

Me too, thanks!

marieivey@suddenlink.net


----------



## Kathy Plato

*Newsletter*

Hi

Please include me in newsletter.

kplato1206@aol.com


----------



## scronkhite

Add me to your list to. scronkhite@sunburypc.com

Thanks, Sue


----------



## katek2162

Please send me a copy also...thanks!

katek2162@rushmore.com

Kathy Kruskamp, CPC


----------



## KDTILLETT

Could I get a copy also?


kathleenrhodes@cvhsinc.org








thanks

Kathy Rhodes CPC


----------



## amitjoshi4

I want a copy also. Please add me.

Thank You


----------



## steps2codes

*newsletter*

add me to your list


----------



## kayleebaby

*Please Send Me A Copy Too*

EAMIL tonjia1969@yahoo.com Thanks


----------



## coder25

Would you please send me a copy?  Thank you.

pweaves40@yahoo.com


----------



## ABI

Please send me a copy: anfisip@sbcglobal.net

Thanks,
Alona B. Isip, CPC


----------



## todd5400

Please e-mail me also at mjtodd@owensboro.net

Thanks!
Mary


----------



## jtk021996

Please include me 
jtk021996@yahoo.com


----------



## creece1219

Send me a copy too please...

creece1219@yahoo.com


----------



## djrumery

Would love to be on the mailing list.   

debrumery@comcast.net

Thanks.


----------



## beckysblouin

Me too, please! Thank you in advance. beckymccluskey@msn.com


----------



## lilygoldb

*Cpc, Cpc-i*

May I please have a copy too. My e-mail address: lilygoldb@yahoo.com

THANKS.....:


----------



## harshila

may i have please a copy too 
                 thank you


----------



## harshila

please may i have copy too my email add harshilanick@yahoo.com


----------



## garmab06

Please send me a copy my email 

Lidia.Garcia@USOncology.com

Thanks 
IvonneGarcia CPC


----------



## SScoder

Sounds great!  My e-mail : hellotoufrmsu@yahoo.com

Thank you!


----------



## Rhondarowin 

I would like a copy, also. My email: nrkks@adams.net


----------



## mzsv419

*Newsletter*

I would like to be added to the distribution list.  Thank you
My address is mzsv419@yahoo.com


----------



## lmartinez07

Can you please send me a copy too. martinez_liana@yahoo.com

Thank you


----------



## harshila

please email a copy my email  is harshilanick@yahoo.com
                   thank you


----------



## jkh429

*newsletter*

Please add me to your email list. jenniferwhitney@cox.net Thanks


----------



## smaxwell4

I would also like to receive a copy of this please

Sarah


----------



## smaxwell4

I foregot to give my email. smaxwell4@verizon.net



Thank you


----------



## evonp

I would also like a copy of this. 

evon@entcenterslc.com

Thank You!!


----------



## bennieyoung

Please send me a copy of the newsletter to bennieyoung@hotmail.com


----------



## Carlyn217#

*HCC Coding Auditor*

Would you please send me a copy?
Thank you,

Carlyn L. Kato
HCC Coding Auditor
ckato@cfhc.com


----------



## TCarrasco

I would also like a copy please!
tcarrasco@hmsnm.org

Thank you!


----------



## Brama

Hi. Please me a copy also.  My email add banorama@aol.com


----------



## rajinizzz

Sounds great! Please send me a copy! 
rajinizzz@yahoo.co.in

TIA
Rajini


----------



## jtw90

*Please send me a copy thanks*



smaxwell4 said:


> I would also like to receive a copy of this please
> 
> Sarah


Please send me a copy thanks


----------



## 01076166

I would also like to receive a free newsletter.  E-mail address is:

pmccl2@email.uky.edu


Thanks!


----------



## clawler

I would like a copy also.  Thank you!  
callawler@live.com


----------



## mad_one80

i would love a copy!  

my email is: mnguyen@surgicalrev.com

thanks!!


----------



## Sheryl.McCormick

*Free Newsletter*

Please add me to your list too.
Thank you!


----------



## mwarmke

Sign me up too!!

email: warmkey@msn.com


----------



## kibdog

My email address is kibdog@gmail.com.

Thank you!


----------



## anissawebb1

HI...Yes please add me to the dist. list, webbanissa@yahoo.com,

Thanks...


----------



## broo4909

HI
please email me a copy at cbrooks-secardiology@nc.rr.com
thanks


----------



## DLB

Please add me to your list.
dleebrand@yahoo.com
thanks,
Debbie


----------



## akilah

*newsletter*

please add me to your list bobbialexander@aol.com

thanks alot

Akilah,CPC


----------



## Juanita08

*Newsletter*

   Would you add me to your list also? 
Thanks you
Juanita 08    ljuan88@ctcn.net


----------



## dhodge71

I would like a copy also. dhodge71@live.com   Thanks.


----------



## monfredd

Could you send me a copy?

monfredd01@yahoo.com


----------



## efuhrmann

please sign me up as well
lfuhrmann@longmontclinic.com


----------



## nlbarnes

*Newsletter*

nancy.ncta@gmail.com

thanks!


----------



## JOANH

Hi Belinda - you can send me a copy jph1253@aol.com


----------



## nege

Please sign me up.  My e-mail  nchapp8@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Kbl57

Please email me a copy.

Thanks, Keith
Keith B. Lounsbury, LPN, CPC
Supervisor
Revenue Integrity 

klounsbu@med.miami.edu
kbl57@bellsouth.net


----------



## KristieStokesCPC

Interested.... dkstokes2@hotmail.com

Thank you


----------



## Happycoding

*Me Too*

Add My ID too esk_pharma@yahoo.co.in

Senthil kumar.


----------



## carmen42604

*Re: A Copy Please*

Hi, Can you please send me a copy too.
E-mail address carmen42604@yahoo.com.

Thanks,

Carmen Peraza


----------



## DSteweart

I would like a copy too please. Email is barracuda_59@yahoo.com

Thank you!


----------



## lsilva

*Free Newsletter*

Please add me to your list lucisilva@sbcglobal.net

Thanks.


----------



## slasher74

Please add me to the list: slasher@hmsnm.org


----------



## codexpert

I would also like to be included for this newsletter.  Kindly send to swanconsulting@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## efuhrmann

*newsletter please*

lfuhrmann@longmontclinic.com


----------



## devlinjennifer

*add me also*

please send me a copy, also

Jennifer Arnold, CPC
blueclassicsheba@yahoo.com


----------



## dballard2004

I would like a copy as well.

Please send to coder21675@yahoo.com

Thanks.


----------



## screed@urhcs.org

I would like to have a copy please.  screed@cntllp.com


----------



## diannsteele

Please send me a copy.  my email is diannsteele@hughes.net

Thank You


----------



## ozarkortho

Belinda Frisch said:


> MS Publisher is required to open this newsletter. Please email me if you are interested in being added to the distribution list. Thanks.




add me to the list as well robb@ozarkortho.com

Thanks,
Robb


----------



## codexpert

*Free Newsletter*

Hi Berlinda,

I would also like to be added to this newsletter's list / thanks.

swanconsulting@hvc.rr.com

Codexpert


----------



## sthibo

I just came across your post. If it's not too late, please add me to your list.By the way, I have this book. It's GREAT! Thanks, Fnenoon@att.net


----------



## Sonjagirl

If I'm not responding to late, will you please send me a copy at get3810@yahoo.com.

Thanks . . .


----------



## neall

I too would like to be added to your list! 

neall@dhw.idaho.gov


----------



## dmagowan

Please add me to the list as well.  email is dmag1@comcast.net    Thanks!

Donna Magowan RN, CPC


----------



## codexpert

*Free newsletter*

Yes, kindly add me to your mailing list.  swanconsulting@yahoo.com.  Thanks in advance

codexpert


----------



## dragonflye

Me too.  dragonflye99@yahoo.com


----------



## gails931

Please sign me up and my email address is "gailstev@bellsouth.net"

Thanks

Gail


----------



## tripletb

*newsletter*

please send me a copy tripletb@slrmc.org


----------



## tuffy1

Please sign me on.  My e-mail is ymarsh@nchsi.org  Thanks


----------



## eeoo

I would like to be added to your list.  My e-mail is olesone@dhw.idaho.gov


----------



## JEYCPC

If the offer's still open, please add me as well.

Janey@eahma.com


----------



## hocte

I would like a newsletter. hocte@sbcglobal.net


----------

